# Meet our newest member Chloe Monroe



## sakyurek (Oct 4, 2010)

She is 3 months old apricot toy poodle.She came from Korea today my boyfriend bring her.I'm so new to poodle breed.I need your suggestions for everything.and Here she is...


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

She is sooooooooooooo sweet! Enjoy! Can't wait to see the pictures as she grows.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Wow, is she a gorgeous puppy! I look forward to watching her grow up!


----------



## sakyurek (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you all.
Can you help me please What type of brush I should use for her and what type of shampoo ?
her fur is so different from my other dogs.


----------



## vickylou (Jul 26, 2009)

Aww she is cute, your chihuahua is as well, you need a slicker brush, pin brush and a metal comb for her xxx


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

All of your dogs (and bunny) are adorable. Congratulations on your newest addition! She is so sweet.


----------

